# identificar potenciometro, lineal o logaritmico?



## pablin (Oct 20, 2007)

hola, necesito saber como identificar un potenciometro lineal y uno logaritmico porque he comprado en la tienda de electronica y no me dijeron de cual son, los potes son de 100k.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 20, 2007)

Dos super faciles tips:
1* En la parte superior viene una inscripcion que dice Log (logaritmico) y Lin (lineal)
2*Si no trae esa inscripcion coloca el multimetro en una escala mayor al valor del potenciometro y comienza a girarlo suavemente y verifica como se el cambio del valor de la resistencia:
** si esta cambia de esta forma: 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 es lineal
**si lo hace asi: 1,3,5,7,8,9,11 es logaritmico. 
Espero que te hallan servido mis tips. saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2007)

Los logaritmicos junto al valor en el cuerpo del pote dicen "Log" o "L"


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 20, 2007)

Los lineales suelen traer una B al lado del valor de la resistencia, sino haz el grafico vueltas/resitencia


----------



## pablin (Oct 21, 2007)

dicen B100k asi que son lineales  , gracias!


----------



## Limbo (Feb 11, 2011)

Buenas,

Sé que es antiguo el post pero leyendo esto me ha surgido una duda.
Tengo un potenciometro que pone 10kA y de logaritmico no tiene nada. Sube de forma gradual, del mismo modo en un punto que otro ¿Que puede ser esa A entonces?

He leido por ahi que segun el fabricante utiliza diferentes nomenclaturas..

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 11, 2011)

Se puede medir punta con centro y si avanza en forma lineal.. es lineal.. si avanza de golpe es logaritmico..


----------



## Limbo (Feb 11, 2011)

> Se puede medir punta con centro y si avanza en forma lineal.. es lineal.. si avanza de golpe es logaritmico..


Ya, pero eso no es lo que preguntaba.


			
				Limbo dijo:
			
		

> Sube de forma gradual, del mismo modo en un punto que otro ¿Que puede ser esa A entonces?



Mi pregunta es que significa esa A que hay en la nomenclatura si cuando lo mido es lineal. Se supone que la A significa que es logaritmico.. pero a mi, los resultados que me da son lineales.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 11, 2011)

Limbo, a vos no te conteste sino a quien inicio el post


----------



## Limbo (Feb 12, 2011)

> Limbo, a vos no te conteste sino a quien inicio el post


 ok

Pero una cosa, no sé si te has fijado que el mensaje tiene ya casi 3 años y pico..

Saludos.


----------



## sp_27 (Feb 12, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> ok
> 
> Pero una cosa, no sé si te has fijado que el mensaje tiene ya casi 3 años y pico..
> 
> Saludos.


Cierto, y hay una norma implícita acerca de eso, no se deben responder dudas que tengan más de 6 meses


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 12, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Sé que es antiguo el post pero leyendo esto me ha surgido una duda.
> Tengo un potenciometro que pone 10kA y de logaritmico no tiene nada. Sube de forma gradual, del mismo modo en un punto que otro ¿Que puede ser esa A entonces?
> ...



Al poner el cursor en la mitad de su recorrido, mide muy aproximado a la mitad del valor del pote?


----------



## Limbo (Feb 12, 2011)

> Al poner el cursor en la mitad de su recorrido, mide muy aproximado a la mitad del valor del pote?


Si, y eso dice que es lineal pero la nomenclatura es 10KA.


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 12, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> Si, y eso dice que es lineal pero la nomenclatura es 10KA.



Aha. bien lineal. la verdad que es cosa rara no?


----------



## Limbo (Feb 12, 2011)

> la verdad que es cosa rara no?


Por eso preguntaba. He leido por la red que normalmente se utiliza A para lineales y B para logaritmicos, pero que segun el fabricante (Su zona) lo invierten e inscriben A (Audio) para potes logaritmicos y B para lineales y me estoy haciendo una bola..


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 12, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> Por eso preguntaba. He leido por la red que normalmente se utiliza A para lineales y B para logaritmicos, pero que segun el fabricante (Su zona) lo invierten e inscriben A (Audio) para potes logaritmicos y B para lineales y me estoy haciendo una bola..




Pero para no complicarse, un tester a mano y listo,


----------

